# Looking for a deal on 5LB CO2 tank



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking for a deal on 5LB co2 tank, KMS have them for $99 + taxes. Just wondering who else also have for a better price? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

did you check with any scuba gear stores?


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Craigslist, i got my 10lb for $25


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 on craigslist, a 10 lb with regulator sold on here BCA for $60 a couple of weeks ago - Timing is everything!


----------

